# MTB: Sunday Nov 2nd 2008



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking to get out Sunday morning somewhere.  Wouldn't mind hitting Nepaug, but I'm open to other suggestions.  It has to be the morning for me as I have plans in the afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

I might be down for early morning and Nepaug sounds good. DST change remember. We gain an hour of light in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I might be down for early morning and Nepaug sounds good. DST change remember. We gain an hour of light in the morning.



Sweet, so we can start at 6:00?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to join you guys but i'm not sure what my Sunday schedule is yet. My son is in a baseball playoff and if they win Saturday they may have to play Sunday.

I think i'm hitting Trumbull Sat AM and if i can join you Sunday I will.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd really like to hit Nepaug and see all the stunts and stuff that you guys hit a couple weeks ago....


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in a Sunday morning Nepaug ride.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 28, 2008)

Ill be skiing somewhere


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys still interested in riding Sunday or have you put the bikes away since you got out the skis?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

MTB is officially over as of  1pm yesterday......j/k !!!  Have fun

steve


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still planning on being there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

Out on this one. Something came up. Might do a quick pm ride at Nass.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something came up.



Skiing at SR?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Skiing at SR?



I wish.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 30, 2008)

I would like to, but right now I am not sure. I may try to get out of the office early tommorrow (around 12:00 or 1:00) and ride at Nass or do some exploring at Nepaug.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

So far it looks like just Jeff and I are confirmed for this.  Do you know your way around well enough now Jeff?

Keep us updated if you can make it Tim.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So far it looks like just Jeff and I are confirmed for this.



what time you starting?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Out on this one. Something came up. Might do a quick pm ride at Nass.



I might be down for this.  It all depends on me getting the fireplace mantel tiled and stacking 2 cord of wood.  Long shot but I'm looking for one last ride before the bike takes a winter slumber.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So far it looks like just Jeff and I are confirmed for this.  Do you know your way around well enough now Jeff?



I will download a track similar to what I think we did with the CF guys the other week.

Maybe Ruler will be up for a ride Sunday with us.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what time you starting?



I can start whenever you guys want 6, 7, 8? Anyone need to start early or late?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

7:30 work for you guys? If not someone else pick a different time.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 31, 2008)

I will let you guy know tommorrow. I have a lot to do around the yard this weekend and may not be able to fit this in. I am blowing out of work early today (noon-ish) and I am going to get a solo ride in somewhere. The problem is I cannot make my mind up.

The Rez
Case
Nass
Nepaug

The Rez and Case are only 10 minutes from my office. I am not sure I want to ride Nepaug solo. Too worried I will wreck bad doing something stupid. I also want to get to Nass to I can clear the jump and drop after the A frame in the warm up twisties off my list.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

If I were in your shoes my preference would be in the order that you listed them, probably.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 7:30 work for you guys? If not someone else pick a different time.



i won't know until late saturday if i can make it or not, depends on my son's baseball playoff outcome.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will let you guy know tommorrow. I have a lot to do around the yard this weekend and may not be able to fit this in. I am blowing out of work early today (noon-ish) and I am going to get a solo ride in somewhere. The problem is I cannot make my mind up.
> 
> The Rez
> Case
> ...



Go home and do the yard work today and ride with us Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Go home and do the yard work today and ride with us Sunday.



Even better! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Go home and do the yard work today and ride with us Sunday.



Thats a thought..............but I really need to get a ride in today.

Its down to the Rez & Nass


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd personally go with the Rez, but mostly because I've ridden the shit out of Nass this summer and only been to the Rez twice.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 31, 2008)

I ended up hitting the Rez, had a fun ride.

BTW - Sunday morning is going to be REALLY cold


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> BTW - Sunday morning is going to be REALLY cold



Doesn't look look it will be too much colder than it was the last time we rode Nepaug.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Doesn't look look it will be too much colder than it was the last time we rode Nepaug.



Yeah. Only mid-20's vs. low 30's. :-o


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Only mid-20's vs. low 30's. :-o



Might have to dig out a pair of fleece pants to go with my fleece pull over.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm gonna mount a set of cleats to the bottom of my Kryptons...  To keep my feet warm.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys still doing this ride?... I am still on the fence. I would really like to too but I still have a lot to get done around the house and yard.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm still in, 7:30 work for everyone? Going to download a track that looks similar to what we did with the CF guys.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like i can make it.  7:30 at Nepaug. Is this the right place to meet? http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=31


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

If someone can upload this file http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=372or walk me thru it. I know I had a problem last time and I don't remember what I did to load it.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Looks like i can make it.  7:30 at Nepaug. Is this the right place to meet? http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=31



Yea that's it Gary. There is a dirt parking along the road across from the entrance where we park


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If someone can upload this file http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=372or walk me thru it. I know I had a problem last time and I don't remember what I did to load it.



Never mind, I got it, needed to simplify it:dunce:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2008)

how long are you guys planning on riding? I might be able to pull this off if I am home early enough. Also, do you guys plan on sessioning on jumps & stunts, or doing an actual ride. If I make it the type of ride will determine what I wear. If we session and play on jumps and stuff and ride at a slower pace I may just wear jeans. Jeans would also offer a bit more protection for when I fall. But if you guys plan on doing a faster pace ride jeans will not be the best choice


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

I am looking to get some riding in since I haven't ridden in 2 weeks, probably a slower paced ride. I have no problem doing some sessioning also, it usually is a nice break for me.

I plan on wearing what I did last time along with a helmet liner.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I plan on wearing what I did last time



what would that be?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what would that be?



Cheap thermal top and bottoms in case I wipe out and rip them, mtb shorts over them and a mid weight fleece top, wool hiking socks, and a helmet liner. That's what I wore for the last ride in the low 30's and once we started pedaling I was fine.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

Have fun guys. Still would like to get in an afternoon ride at Nass tomorrow, but the early sunset may limit it....


----------



## rueler (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't see this post until Sat. night!! I would have loved to hit Nepaug with you guys...Unfortunately, I made plans to ride at Miller's Pond with some ski buddies and a crew from Crankfire at 9am.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm still planning on being there.  I have no problem sessioning some stuff, but I'd like to also get some honest riding in too.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm still planning on being there.  I have no problem sessioning some stuff, but I'd like to also get some honest riding in too.



Brian,

If I am not there by 7:35, or you don't get a call from me don't wait around. Actually Brian, I am not sure if I put you new cell # in my phone. Just incase PM with your new #


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2008)

30 here is Southington, probably cooler at Nepaug so dress warm.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2008)

leaving now.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 30 here is Southington, probably cooler at Nepaug so dress warm.



Looks like the forecast warmed up a bit.  It should be in the low to mid 30's by the time we start, instead of the low 20's like it said the other day.


----------

